# Homemade Weapons Shenanigans



## KangTsai (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a rope dart thing I made in a minute.  Excuse the heavy phone editting, my room has terrible yellow lighting.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2016)

My son and I have used a variety of household items to spar with.  Take a sock, fill it with a tightly rolled up sock and you've got a great sap/blackjack (European-American) and/or trapo (Kali)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Here's a rope dart thing I made in a minute.  Excuse the heavy phone editting, my room has terrible yellow lighting.View attachment 20177


What is that at the other end of the rope?


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 31, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> What is that at the other end of the rope?


That's a guard from a miniature model sword that broke.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> That's a guard from a miniature model sword that broke.


And here I thought it was something exotic! Nice re-use of materials.


----------

